# "Addons der Woche" Ein Witz?



## ShadowMoonHunter (14. Mai 2008)

Hi ho Buffed und Com,,,

Mal ne Frage, was läuft eigentlich mit euerer Rubrik Addons Der Woche? Das letzte Update war 04. April. Jetzt haben wir Mai. Also grundsätzlich fände ich die Rubrik ja klasse, auch das gute Addons detailliert erklärt werden macht Sinn. Oder sollte die Rubrik gestorben sein?

LG


----------



## Anderoth (14. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht bedeutet es auch, dass es in all den Wochen kein besseres Addon gab. Schonmal daran gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (14. Mai 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> i-wie is der thread echt sehr vom thema abgewichen
> ...



is meistens so hier! Aber nochmals zum Thema. Für was soll "Addons der Woche" gut sein?


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Mai 2008)

Verschoben wurde der Thread ja schon, aber ich habe hier noch etwas ausgeräumt. Beim nächsten mal bitte im richtigen Bereich posten, werter ShadowMoonHunter.

Und Jungs.. falsch plazierte Themen reporten, nicht darin rumspielen.


----------

